# INFP or ISFP (with questionnaire)



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

So basically, I used to type as an INFP mostly, then I started to reinterpret some of the questions and since then I type more as an ISFP... not sure if that is just my bias gaming the test though. I always test as borderline between N and S. I thought I understood the ne-si vs se-ni difference and I thought I was se-ni but after finding out more about it, I'm no longer sure. I feel I fit temperamentally into the SP group of kiersey, but again that's kinda like borderline for me between the SP and NF groups.
So here's the questionnaire, interested to hear what people think.

_1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind_.
Possible, I'm married, 30, and trying to get prego right now and have had two miscarriages so that's kind of a bummer.

_2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?_
I like both but I definitely prefer the one of the sky and ocean. I just prefer natural scenes - they are more beautiful and I like outside.
How I would describe it is, it is a beach scene at night. I like how it shoots along the line of the water. I have a photo like that I took at Esperance, Australia, but in the day time. I like how there are a few stars in the sky. The green is reflecting in the wet sand, that's pretty. I wonder if the green light is an aurora. Auroras are amazing. This makes me think of a puppet show we do at our work about sailing down to find the Aurora Australis. I also love the ripples of water as they draw back from the sand. Ripples in water have always fascinated me, I find them really beautiful.
The slight clouding in the sky at the top of the photo seems to follow the line of the water - it is a well framed photo.

_
3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?_
Geeze, I really hate these questions. Does that tell you anything about my type?
I don't even really know what that means? 
I guess I would say, I'm a Christian. I am married. I love my family and friends. I love being out in nature. I love my job working with puppets and kids and I enjoy creative writing. I care about social justice and the environment.

_4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?_
I would like to be a strong, confident person. I would like to courageous. I would like to be more energetic and going out and doing things than I am (right now anyway). I would like to be able to effect more change in the world than I feel I am able to,, and I would like to be able to structure my life and stick to my principles a bit more than I do. I would like to be generous.
I would not like to be someone who isn't empathetic. I would not like to only care about myself or about money (I mean I d care about money, but I wouldn't like it to be my driver). I would not like to be a hateful or a fearful person - in the sense that people who were different would make me afraid.

_5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?_
The only things I can think of are:
I do not think of myself as good at leadership, but several people have told me I am.
I do not think of myself as "cool" but I have been told I am cool and that I seem confident in myself.
I do not like to think of myself as sentimental or nostalgic, but have been told that I am.


_6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2._
My value inventory results:
1. Love	(14 votes)
2. Integrity	(12 votes)
3. Resilience	(10 votes)
4. Wisdom	(9 votes)
5. Freedom	(9 votes)
6. Thankfulness	(8 votes)
7. Strength	(8 votes)
8. Faith	(8 votes)
9. Belonging	(7 votes)
10. Truth	(6 votes)
11. Awe	(5 votes)
12. Reasonableness	(4 votes)
13. Stillness	(2 votes)
14. Hopefulness	(2 votes)
15. Mastery	(1 votes)

_7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?_
I usually am scared but then I just try and keep on charging through and keep going. It depends if I feel in danger, or if it makes me feel hopeless though, then I have more trouble.

_8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._
OK well when we were getting the latest puppet show ready I was pretty stressed. I was OK for a while, then I started getting really tired, snappy, and picky about stupid stuff. I thought I was right about things that I wasn't right about and I wouldn't listen to people.

_9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._
I just like to absorb it and absorb the happy feeling.

_10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?_
I like small group interaction. I like having a small group of people I often see. One on one is stressful unless I kno the person really well and we are a good match in terms of how we talk. I hate one on one with strangers or aquaintances, it's so awkward, I never know what to say, and even if I manage to carry on a conversation it leaves me really drained.
Large groups/crowds can be nice to just be in and absorb the atmosphere. If I'm in a crowd trying to move around and get stuff done I get super stressed and angry. I hate being impeded when I have a goal in mind.
_
11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?_
I think people often don't focus on the right things. I think every individual is important and their struggles are real and I can empathise with nearly everyone's perspective, but as a whole society I think we are selfish and fearful. I hate the way society scapegoats people and groups of people. I hate consumerism and the commodification of human beings into economic units.

_12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?_
I have a weird relationship to authority. Generally if it is at all heavy handed I immediately lose respect. But I won't flagrantly break rules because I don't want to be punished. I understand the need for laws and police and I appreciate how they keep me safe. But unfortunately I am aware they are easily corrupted also.
I like it when I'm not micromanaged at work and I know my superiors trust me to do the job well.

_13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?_
To me, chaos is my external world, trying to come to grips with schedules and diary dates. I find order a bit chaotic  because it means I can't do what I want when I want.
Sometimes my internal world is chaotic too when I am sad.
Order means having things neat. It means understanding myself and where I am headed.

_14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?_ I fear death. I worry about my loved ones a lot and I fear dying in a meaningless way where I have no chance to say goodbye to anyone. It makes me careful and it makes me want to maintain good relations with people in case I have a fight and then they die.
I also fear social rejection. I want to be loved and accepted.

_15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?_ I want to live a meaningful life that is growing more and more like Jesus' life. I also want to have fun and be happy. I just want to live a fulfilled life. I don't know where that comes from. Myself and also the bible and what I was taught growing up I guess.

_16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_
I actually get drained if I am indoors too much.
Too much loud noise and extraverting all day, like at my job.
I get energised by being out doors. By writing and doing art. By doing stuff in my garden and having campfires and being with my loved ones.

_17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well._

I kind of like the ESTP type but I know I'm not that. I don't know why I want to know my type. I'm hoping it might help me understand how I relate to people more, but I also just think it's interesting.
I think I'm an enneagram 9-7-4 or maybe 9-6-4 (as in my tritype). My wing is probably 1.
The rest I answered at the top.

_18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you? _

No, I already said lots of things and I'm tired of typing now!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

I am putting ISFJ on the table. 
@hoopla @angelcat @Princess Langwidere @Living dead @Pressed Flowers @Greyhart @shinynotshiny @fair phantom @Barakiel @just for the spark


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

@Paradise Rain can you explain why? I was pretty sure about Fi-Te as my dominant and inferior, although I resonate with Fe and Fi I always score insanely high on Fi type questions.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't determine your type in terms of behavior, but cognition. INFP or ISFP, your dominant function is Fi. At least make sure that you're aware of what Fi entails to ensure that you're an IxFP and go from there. What about your auxiliary function? Would you say that you perceive/learn information through Ne or Se?


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

@stevo4life , that's what i'm confused about. I don't know if I use Ne or Se because I don't quite understand what they are. Nostalgia suggests tertiary Si.

I've read a lot about the functions, and I'm pretty sure I use Fi but every so often I come across a description that throws me. It is possible that my Christian values make my Fi look a bit more like Fe (or maybe the other way around?)

I was hoping that posting this thread would prompt people to analyse what I have written to determine which functions I am using, and also to explain to me why they think that so I can get a better understanding of the definitions of the functions from your points of view.

Also I understand that behaviourism is different from cognition, but I still referenced that just so people would know what sorts of things I have looked into. Also, I think it has some merit in terms of finding a 'best fit type'.

i should also mention that I was typed by the folk at A Little Bit of Personality as an INFP after I had decided i was not an N but rather an S, and that made me go back and question it all again. their ideas are pretty dramatically different though.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> @stevo4life , that's what i'm confused about. I don't know if I use Ne or Se because I don't quite understand what they are. Nostalgia suggests tertiary Si.
> 
> I've read a lot about the functions, and I'm pretty sure I use Fi but every so often I come across a description that throws me. It is possible that my Christian values make my Fi look a bit more like Fe (or maybe the other way around?)
> 
> I was hoping that posting this thread would prompt people to analyse what I have written to determine which functions I am using, and also to explain to me why they think that so I can get a better understanding of the definitions of the functions from your points of view.


Well, tbh I've only just recently come to fully be able to understand and explain Fe vs Fi:/

So, as of now I can't give you a clear, concise explanation of Ne vs Se  Though there are several well informed users of PerC who can clear everything up for you regarding your confusion, specifically dominant/auxiliary users of Ne or Se. You'll determine your type, love 

But any question on Fe or Fi and I am sure to answer those 

Oh, and btw I'm a Christian, too *air five* roud:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Commenting to subsribe, I'll be back)


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I go through the same thing. I feel like I'm Fi but there are traits about Fe that make me question that. The other functions too I I question which ones fit the best. 

I'm trying to look more at motives not actions which is sometimes difficult. 

I also think I might use Ti but then that would mean using Fe.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> _1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind_.
> Possible, I'm married, 30, and trying to get prego right now and have had two miscarriages so that's kind of a bummer.


I'm really sorry; prayers and best wishes 



> I like both but I definitely prefer the one of the sky and ocean. I just prefer natural scenes - they are more beautiful and I like outside.
> How I would describe it is, it is a beach scene at night. I like how it shoots along the line of the water. I have a photo like that I took at Esperance, Australia, but in the day time. I like how there are a few stars in the sky. The green is reflecting in the wet sand, that's pretty. I wonder if the green light is an aurora. Auroras are amazing. This makes me think of a puppet show we do at our work about sailing down to find the Aurora Australis. I also love the ripples of water as they draw back from the sand. Ripples in water have always fascinated me, I find them really beautiful.
> The slight clouding in the sky at the top of the photo seems to follow the line of the water - it is a well framed photo.


Overall this makes me think Se. You concentrated mainly on the composition of the photo, on the physical qualities of it, and very poetically described it, but not whimsically or with imaginative additions like you see with Ne. Some would say the 'being reminded' of things is Si but I have my suspicions on that point. However, you did connect the picture with two memories and we should bear that in mind. 




> Geeze, I really hate these questions. Does that tell you anything about my type?
> I don't even really know what that means?
> I guess I would say, I'm a Christian. I am married. I love my family and friends. I love being out in nature. I love my job working with puppets and kids and I enjoy creative writing. I care about social justice and the environment.


Nah, everyone hates these questions)
Why do you care about social justice and the environment?



> I would like to be a strong, confident person. I would like to courageous. I would like to be more energetic and going out and doing things than I am (right now anyway). I would like to be able to effect more change in the world than I feel I am able to,, and I would like to be able to structure my life and stick to my principles a bit more than I do. I would like to be generous.
> I would not like to be someone who isn't empathetic. I would not like to only care about myself or about money (I mean I d care about money, but I wouldn't like it to be my driver). I would not like to be a hateful or a fearful person - in the sense that people who were different would make me afraid.


I get a Fe sense from your answer.



> My value inventory results:
> 1. Love	(14 votes)
> 2. Integrity	(12 votes)
> 3. Resilience	(10 votes)
> ...



Suggests F, not much more.



> I usually am scared but then I just try and keep on charging through and keep going. It depends if I feel in danger, or if it makes me feel hopeless though, then I have more trouble.


Could indicate Si, but not really.



> OK well when we were getting the latest puppet show ready I was pretty stressed. I was OK for a while, then I started getting really tired, snappy, and picky about stupid stuff. I thought I was right about things that I wasn't right about and I wouldn't listen to people.


Could be inferior Te



> I just like to absorb it and absorb the happy feeling.


The way you phrased this seems rather Si. Could be Se though.



> I like small group interaction. I like having a small group of people I often see. One on one is stressful unless I kno the person really well and we are a good match in terms of how we talk. I hate one on one with strangers or aquaintances, it's so awkward, I never know what to say, and even if I manage to carry on a conversation it leaves me really drained.
> Large groups/crowds can be nice to just be in and absorb the atmosphere. If I'm in a crowd trying to move around and get stuff done I get super stressed and angry.* I hate being impeded when I have a goal in mind.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Something Fe-ish here too. Bold bit could be Ni or inferior Te.
> ...


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

@Princess Langwidere , thanks, that is super helpful and informative. Thanks for the condolences and prayers as well... it really sucks and I hope that I can get pregnant with a healthy baby soon. I don't have any kids yet and I worry I never will. Anyway, different issue.

The reason why I care about the environment and social justice is.... just because it's... right, I guess. I mean, it would just be wrong for me to blithely go through life only worrying about me and mine, when my choices actively hurt other people i don't know and the environment, other animals who also should be allowed to live there, and future generations who should be able to enjoy nature and the world just as we do. I can't do a whole lot about most stuff, but what I can do, I should do. I just wish I had more willpower and know-how and energy because as it is I already do and buy a tonne of stuff that I know is implicated with slavery, environmental degradation, or other injustices, and it makes me feel awful. I fee trapped because sometimes I need those things just to exist in society and I have no choice - well maybe I do. I don't know. Anyway, I just have to remember to keep trying to do the right thing.

Long winded answer I know but I care a lot about this stuff and I am always beating myself up about not sticking to my morals more...


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> @Princess Langwidere , thanks, that is super helpful and informative. Thanks for the condolences and prayers as well... it really sucks and I hope that I can get pregnant with a healthy baby soon. I don't have any kids yet and I worry I never will. Anyway, different issue.
> 
> The reason why I care about the environment and social justice is.... just because it's... right, I guess. I mean, it would just be wrong for me to blithely go through life only worrying about me and mine, when my choices actively hurt other people i don't know and the environment, other animals who also should be allowed to live there, and future generations who should be able to enjoy nature and the world just as we do. I can't do a whole lot about most stuff, but what I can do, I should do. I just wish I had more willpower and know-how and energy because as it is I already do and buy a tonne of stuff that I know is implicated with slavery, environmental degradation, or other injustices, and it makes me feel awful. I fee trapped because sometimes I need those things just to exist in society and I have no choice - well maybe I do. I don't know. Anyway, I just have to remember to keep trying to do the right thing.
> 
> Long winded answer I know but I care a lot about this stuff and I am always beating myself up about not sticking to my morals more...


 Stay strong; have faith. Remember Sarah and Elizabeth)
Long-winded is good; it helps us see how you really think.
I'm curious how others are going to type you. At the moment I do believe you are Fi-dom, but I can envision a good argument for you being a Fe user.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Princess Langwidere said:


> Stay strong; have faith. Remember Sarah and Elizabeth)


Thanks  



> I'm curious how others are going to type you. At the moment I do believe you are Fi-dom, but I can envision a good argument for you being a Fe user.


yes, I would love to get down to some of the nuts and bolts of how the two differ/are similar. That's all really interesting and will help a lot, I think.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry about my response being so vague. I was hoping by calling in the troops, maybe I wouldn't need to explain, only because I am on my phone and it crashes every couple of minutes. When I am on my desk top next, I will give it a go, in the format Princess did. She did good, however I personally say SFJ followed by ISFP. But we'll see when I break it down.

I will get back to you ASAP. And yes, goodluck on the baby. 

Ps ... Christian here! *fist bump*


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not seeing dominant judging function, I felt strong perceiving behind all of your answers so I don't think IxFP, although it's still possible
I'd say ISFJ though


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

First of all, I'm sorry to hear about your struggles and I hope your wish for a child is fulfilled.

As for your questionnaire: most of the responses were pretty short so it is difficult for me to draw conclusions. I saw things that could be si and things that could be se. I saw things that could be fi and things that could fe. I think you are probable introverted, a sensor, and a feeler.

My first guess would be ISFP, but I don't think ISFJ can be ruled out.

Would you mind answering these questions? http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/505602-short-effective-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html

Seeing how you deal with different scenarios might help us get a better sense of your functions.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, I admit I really don't get his ISFJ thing people are on... I'd love it if people could tell me which parts of my answers are making them lean towards ISFJ? I did read through a couple of descriptions, though, and they're not that far off, I guess. I think I answered this one on the thread a while ago for funsies but I don't want to trawl through and find it, so, here i go... 

_SCENARIO 1

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_

OK so it's hard for me to exactly know but I can say for sure I'd be competely devastated by this. I think I'd be angry at the person even after I found out they were dying, because sure it may be them that's dying, but as their SO, don't I have the right to at least know that? If he wants me to leave him alone, he should tell me, not just stop contact. 
I don't even know what I'd do... it's unimaginable. Cry a lot. Maybe be torn between running and staying. I would feel like my whole life was being torn apart.
I'd want to talk to them and find out what their reasons were as well for doing what they did and also how they were feeling since they are important to me. But honestly, my focus would probably be more on my feelings than theirs.

SCENARIO 2
You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I would definitely help. First of all, it's a take-home, open book assignment, so by 'work alone' the teacher can't have meant 'no one can even help tutor you'. He probably meant, you just can't work on answering the questions together. Or even if he did mean no other person can have any input in this process, that's a stupid rule for a take home open book.
Also, if they had approached me three weeks ago asking for tutoring, I would have done it. Now is no different just because there happens to be a test involved.
To me, this is a no brainer, they aren't copying, there's nothing morally wrong with helping them, and I have the expertise to help without giving them the answers.

_SCENARIO 3
Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

This is a tough one. On the one hand, having others to help would be good since I'm not naturally good at either of those things. On the other hand, things that are broad confuse me, I prefer a more narrow focus. It would also maybe depend on who the other people were in the group.
I like the idea of streamlining a process so it is more easily understood. For me, that is impact, even if it doesn't visibly change the way the company operates on a large scale, it is still of use.
I presume if my boss has tapped me to do a solo project like that, it will be in an area I understand and am confident dealing with, so I would probably end up going with the second one. If the first project consisted of a really great group i knew I worked well with, and if I knew I had something good to contribute and wouldn't just end up feeling confused, I might choose the first project, but I think overall the second one appeals to me more.



_SCENARIO 4

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._

I would probably want to make sure someone was writing them all down (I have messy writing so I usually prefer not to scribe). This is so no ideas would get lost and we can have them all there in front of us.
I would probably riff off other people's idea, and if I heard one I particularly resonated with, I would run with it a while and add things to it - like, "yeah! That's a great idea, and then we could include ___! Or we could present it as a _____"

I don't know what influences this... I just have fun fleshing out good ideas. Like at my job we write and develop puppet shows, and we'll start with something broad, like "we have to write a new show for the ship set," and then there'll be a few ideas tossed around, I might chat to my other colleagues and see what they think. Sometimes I'll have a flash of inspiration and sometimes I'll build an idea up from parts
But I usually know when something is a really good idea - I just know it's going to work. And then my job is usually to convince my superiors why it is such a good idea, which I'm generally very good at doing as well.

_SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_

I would probably do a fair amount of sitting at home, reading and writing, watching a movie maybe, sitting outside watching my chickens and drinking tea. We have a fire pit now so I like sitting out by the fire in the evening.
I might do an activity such as going to the movies or going for a walk with a few low maintenance friends who aren't stressful.
I also love going walking/hiking, going to the river and walking, fishing, swimming. Probably go to the gym.
I wouldn't want to have to 'socialise' too much. If I'm drained after the week it's because I've been around lots of busy crowds, screaming kids etc (that's my job) - so I would want the opposite of that. If I worked in a cubicle (which, actually, I would never ever do), my emotional recharge might look a bit more social. I don't know - I've never had a non social type job.

_SCENARIO 6
You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

I would pick artist, musician, and then maybe scientist, but it depends what type of scientist. I would like to be mostly out doing field work, like studying animals and animal communication, or documenting endangered languages (My major was linguistics).

Not many things on that list really appealed to me. I see myself mostly as a performer/story teller and my aim with those things is t help inspire people and open their eyes to the beauty, truth and love in the world, to help people want good things and do good things. Artist and musician are the only ones that can really do that. Actor is different because you are mostly just taking direction and can't put a whole lot of your own message in there. 
Scientist is just for curiosity and discovery's sake. I'm not analytical or finicky enough to really be a scientist, even a field scientist.

_SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_


The first thing I noticed was the trees because they are such a different colour, but what really stands out to me is the light. I love the way the light is coming round the corner and illuminating the rocks, and it makes me want to go exploring round the bend. I also want to go for a swim in that beautiful looking water. I love canyons, seeing photos or pictures of them just makes me want to be there.
I also like the stripiness of the rocks, and the shape of them, especially just above the trees where there are those deep gaps in between the bits jutting out. That looks cool. The rocks are so majestic, I think it would be awe inspiring to be standing under them. It brings to mind other canyons I have been to, especially the Bungle Bungle is Australia because the rocks are stripy in a similar way.

This photo really appealed to me a lot. i love places like this. I want to know where it is as well. But yeah, the overwhelming urge is to go round that bend, where the light is coming from. I like following trails and going round bends into the unknown.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> Wow, I admit I really don't get his ISFJ thing people are on... I'd love it if people could tell me which parts of my answers are making them lean towards ISFJ? I did read through a couple of descriptions, though, and they're not that far off, I guess. I think I answered this one on the thread a while ago for funsies but I don't want to trawl through and find it, so, here i go...
> 
> _SCENARIO 1
> 
> ...


Strongly Fi.



> SCENARIO 2
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
> - How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> ...


seems Fi.



> _SCENARIO 3
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> ...


Inferior Te. Probably not high Ne or Ni. Could be Si-Ne or Se-Ni.



> _SCENARIO 4
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
> - Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> ...


Sounds Se-Ni.



> _SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> ...


Seems Se. Introverted.



> _SCENARIO 6
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
> ...


Probably not Ti. Desire to be in the field suggests Se. Documenting languages could appeal to a number of types. (linguistics? cool!)

Second paragraph could be Ne, but it strikes me more as some combination of Se & Ni. 



> _SCENARIO 7
> 
> Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


Se-Ni. Fi.

*ISFP*


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I agree with @Paradise Rain. I see a lot more Si than I see Ne or Se. 

Enneagram-wise, I think you are either a 9 or a phobic 6. I was leaning 9 but I saw a few comments that made me think 6 as well. Can't place it, just a vibe. I know that's not what this post is about, but I saw that you mentioned your tritype and that you're most likely a 9, so I thought I'd comment on that too.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

@fair phantom , thanks that is super helpful. And yes, linguistics is awesome! I love it.
@just for the spark , thanks also. I was thinking about the 9 versus 6 thing also, and I think because I am feeling stressed and sad right at this moment I am just going down the line of disintegration, hence the 6 vibe.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

> SCENARIO 7
> 
> Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


I am no expert but this sounds far more Si-Ne, to me. There is a lot of focus on details and personal association plus wonder of the possibilities beyond what is seen. I *may* be off on my own type but it is backwards to the way I responded to this picture. I drink in the overall ambience of the scene and the details my mind delves into are things that can't be seen. I don't wonder about the unknown around the corner really because although it is full of yet to be experienced adventures, its core essence isn't unknown and I feel as connected to it as to what I see. It's all one. 

Anyway, I just wanted to give a very brief summary of my differing responses simply because I did say there was a difference and it only seemed right to at least attempt to explain myself.

..and I want to be a part of the discussion instead of just lurking like I do on the Ni Confirmation thread. I am hoping for discussion and/or debate. :kitteh:


----------

